# Picketing Deval's Town Meeting in Arlington



## 57ragus (Jan 23, 2004)

Does anyone have an detail pertaining to Deval's town meeting in Arlington on Monday June 22nd. I heard there is a plan to picket this event.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Contact the MMPC


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry, I have no idea why or if there are any plans. It might be a nice way to spend my Monday night, even if I am 75 miles away from Arlington. Anything I can do to screw up that asses life I'm down for it.


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

The staging area is Dow st in Arlington , St Camillus Church. The staging time is set for 530pm , and Officers will then stand the line at 630pm. 

Caddy Deval should arrive at about 7pm , unless of course he is afraid of getting wet. T shirts and picket signs will be made available, and a spokesperson will be available for the media. 

I plan on being there.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Just got home. I would guess around 200 guys and gals. Very professional and well represented. The Gov. spoke to the leadership for a good 10-15 minutes. Good Job by the MMPC.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

It was a very good turnout without even factoring in the weather!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

lofu said:


> Just got home. I would guess around 200 guys and gals. Very professional and well represented. The Gov. spoke to the leadership for a good 10-15 minutes. Good Job by the MMPC.


How was the media coverage? Were there many there?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cc3915 said:


> How was the media coverage? Were there many there?


 According to the media two miscreants that are allegedley police officers disgraced themselves by trying to divert attention from a wonderful and altuistic african american govna by claiming he was againt the police but which isnt true cause everyone knows he loves the police.:!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> How was the media coverage? Were there many there?


FOX25 had a camera and reporter there, plus a lot of photographers and print media people.

We got soaked, but for the first time since the all-out assault on cops began on Beacon Hill, I feel like I actually did something worthwhile.

Oh, and this is for the "leadership" of the MPA; who opposed the picket: :up_yours:


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

Great turn out tonight, had to be at least 200 officers there. Everyone was professional , and it seemed that Deval took some notice. 

At the very least I think police will have more of a voice with the governor now going forward on the detail and quinn issues. 

Hopefully we can get all the police groups together and march on the state house if necessary some time this summer. I know some are against that , but tonight showed that it can be done , and Deval granted an audience with officers as soon as he arrived, so it got his attention.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Kudos to you guys for actually doing something. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Kudos to you guys for actually doing something. Thanks


To quote someone who helped organize this, "We (MMPC) are going to either be heroes or assholes to every other cop in Massachusetts come tomorrow".


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> To quote someone who helped organize this, "We (MMPC) are going to either be heroes or assholes to every other cop in Massachusetts come tomorrow".


Whatever we as a whole were doing did not seem to be working all that well. So I am not sure why anyone would view you guys as aholes. 
What is the worst they could do, take our details, cut our pay, eliminate quinn for new hires and lay off a bunch of cops? That would just be on par with the status quo


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Whatever we as a whole were doing did not seem to be working all that well. So I am not sure why anyone would view you guys as aholes.
> What is the worst they could do, take our details, cut our pay, eliminate quinn for new hires and lay off a bunch of cops? That would just be on par with the status quo


Excellent points; I'm just concerned that FOX25 had a camera and reporter there, but it didn't air on either the 10 or 11pm newscasts. It makes me wonder if they needed more time to put the anti-police spin on the story.

In the end....whatever. The public mostly hates us already anyway, and if I'm going down, I'm going down with all guns blazing.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for those who went to stand for us. Can't wait to see (if ever) the Fox 25 BS.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

If any other pickets are planned for these "town hall" meetings...Get the word out earlier. With this administrations all out larceny of police salaries and benefits I think the 200 could easily turn into 2000!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Just curious as to why the union would be opposed to picketing?


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

Good job guys. I drove by the picketing last night and it seemed very professional.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Just curious as to why the union would be opposed to picketing?


Because the "leadership" of the MPA are a bunch of political suckasses who only care about feathering their own nests, and don't give a rat's ass about the cops on the street.

Notice there is no news coverage of the picket whatsoever....solely because it was done professionally, and no one acted up. File this one under "shameless media bias".


----------



## Chief Wiggins (Oct 16, 2006)

Kem25 said:


> If any other pickets are planned for these "town hall" meetings...Get the word out earlier. With this administrations all out larceny of police salaries and benefits I think the 200 could easily turn into 2000!


+1. I just returned to vacation and would like to attend another when it is scheduled.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Kem25 said:


> If any other pickets are planned for these "town hall" meetings...Get the word out earlier. With this administrations all out larceny of police salaries and benefits I think the 200 could easily turn into 2000!


+2


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Excellent points; I'm just concerned that FOX25 had a camera and reporter there, but it didn't air on either the 10 or 11pm newscasts. It makes me wonder if they needed more time to put the anti-police spin on the story.


That's cause they are saving it for another FOX Undercover Report. Look for the footage to be included with something totally irrelevant and unrelated that once again will try to make officers look bad.


----------



## dgold127 (Feb 3, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Because the "leadership" of the MPA are a bunch of political suckasses who only care about feathering their own nests, and don't give a rat's ass about the cops on the street.
> 
> Notice there is no news coverage of the picket whatsoever....solely because it was done professionally, and no one acted up. File this one under "shameless media bias".


So true. When I worked for a municipality, I attended a few MPA conventions. I never met the leadership personally, but from a distance they did seem very high on themselves.

Now that I work in the private sector, they don't even recognize me as a police officer, so they can shove their ugly window stickers where the sun don't shine. BTW, do they do anything besides collect money and give out stickers?


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

dgold127 said:


> So true. When I worked for a municipality, I attended a few MPA conventions. I never met the leadership personally, but from a distance they did seem very high on themselves.
> 
> Now that I work in the private sector, they don't even recognize me as a police officer, so they can shove their ugly window stickers where the sun don't shine. *BTW, do they do anything besides collect money and give out stickers?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

If this ass actually makes it to the next gov race (which I'm sure he'll end up in the white house), if we don't come out and get his ass out of there then shame on us. Never has a Gov been so against Police. And it makes me vomit that some unions came out supporting this guy. Lastly, I agree the MPA sucks..I don't like putting any stickers or plates on my car showing I'm on the job so their stickers are useless. They shit on the campus guys so they won't get one dollar from me


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> In the end....whatever. The public mostly hates us already anyway, and if I'm going down, I'm going down with all guns blazing.


The sound of horns blaring in support of those there wasn't exactly deafening. Don't get me wrong, there were a few but I think the homeless guy down the street with the sign begging for change got more honks in support.


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just found this out from some of the other officers at the picket. Some of Devals aids were asking officers for comments, when officers directed them to the spokesperson, they attempted to get under the officers skin. One actually said " aw cmon what are you afraid ? and are you a loser ? " , that same aid was seen immedietly reporting to Deval after his meeting with MMPC had concluded.

He is a two faced sneaky mutherfu**er ! DEval and the tabloids ( globe/herald ) would have loved a sound bite that was anti cop, but since all remained proffesional, the media ignored the whole thing.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

shows that the gov is worried about the election, screw him, great job by figgs, delta and everyone who show solidarity.


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

The arlington local paper finally covered the picket :

http://www.wickedlocal.com/arlington/news/x931204992/Police-send-Patrick-a-message


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police send Patrick a message*

*By Andy Metzger/Staff Writer*

*Wed Jun 24, 2009, 07:55 PM EDT*









*Holly Redmond for Wicked Local*

*Eric Paradis,4, left, stands next to his father Scott Paradis and others unhappy with recent stances taken by Governor Deval Patrick against what they believe to be public safety issues outside Town Hall Monday night. Patrick made a visit to Arlington Monday night to hold town hall style meeting with concerned citizens.*

Arlington, Mass. - Four local police union officials huddled with Gov. Deval Patrick and Secretary of Public Safety Kevin Burke for several minutes in front of Town Hall, as close to 200 officers looked on, holding signs that read "Governor Patrick is anti-labor" and "Patrick is anti-public safety."
The police, from Medford and Arlington, were there to protest recent cuts to the Quinn Bill, an education incentive that can make up about a quarter of some officers' salaries.
Patrick spoke for several minutes to the four union leaders, from Arlington, Medford and the Mass. Municipal Police Coalition, MMPC, and afterwards, Arlington and MMPC attorney Alan McDonald, said "I think he got the message."
But according to Arlington Sgt. Richard Pedrini, of the Arlington Police Patrolmen's Association, one-third of the ranking officers are retiring because of the cuts. Pedrini said the demonstration was also in response to the Patrick administration's decision to allow flagmen instead of police details on some construction sites.
Before the governor's arrival to a question and answer session, police and their families lined both sides of Mass. Ave. in front of Town Hall.
It was Patrick's second public appearance since the state Legislature sent him its budget Friday afternoon. The governor and the Legislature have made many other cuts to the state budget since the market crash last fall.
After the event, which lasted until about 9:30 p.m., Patrick said it was not the first town hall event where he has seen sign-holders. On Cape Cod, people held signs both for and against the proposed wind farm.

Police send Patrick a message - Arlington, MA - The Arlington Advocate


----------



## Figgsy142 (Feb 20, 2009)

A brief youtube clip of the Arlington picket.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwoYTZy7bEA"]YouTube- Police picket Patrick[/nomedia]


----------

